# Help please...newbie off to Wales



## spalmon (May 17, 2010)

Hi wonder if anybody can help...my OH and I are taking our first MH trip in a few weeks and are heading to North/Central Wales for a week...would love some recommendations for campsites please..
our wishlist would include
somewhere close enough to allow walk up Snowdon from site
some where with sea views
and anywhere else fab!
We love peace and quiet, beautiful countryside , and what tempted us to this was thought of being able to be close to wild landscape without people/buildings etc. So we don't need any clubs/shops/facilities..
Any ideas? Thanks so much for your help...x


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to facts, am very interested in any answers to your query as we too are hoping to go to Welsh Wales in the summer. Don't want to be climbing no hills though want peace and quiet beside the sea hopefully.

Someone mentioned the Isle of Angelsey as being nice so if anyone knows a campsite within like 30 secs of a beach, none of this 'close to beach' but actually 4 hunner miles away palaver!!!!!!

Is wales about an hour from Shrewsbury??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

went to wales intending to do a circular tour at easter 2 years ago, found a couple of wonderful sites just driving around at the side of the road, had to rely on this since in spite of being members of both cc and c&cc fell foul of thier one night rule ie can't prebook for one night bank holidays,
one site was on a farm as you round the river inland of barmouth can't remember the name of the farm but it was opposite an original foundry and the name was something connected to that .
also the campsite under harlech castle the town/beach/castle are all worth exploring but the town/castle are heartstoppingly steep
in spite of going there during a bank holiday unbooked we never had any problem finding spaces and a truly wonderful place to visit and explore, my favorite part is the brecon beacon's


----------



## spalmon (May 17, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice !*

Thanks for taking the time to share your experiences!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Wales*

Going to stay at Hereford C&CC, Oswestry C&CC, not booked, on wa to Carthago meet for weekend coming. Before stayed at Site just outside of Bala. We are actually staying at BRYN GLOCH, Betws Garmon, Cardigan south of Aberyswith is nice too. see New Quay while you are there and the honey farm.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

spalmon said:


> somewhere close enough to allow walk up Snowdon from site


We've done Snowdon from the Forest Holidays/C & CC site at Beddgelert - up the Rhyd-Ddu path, down the one to the Snowdon Ranger - the round trip from the campsite approx 22 miles in all! If you use that site you can use the Snowdon Sherpa bus service - or even the Welsh Highland Railway - to get closer to the base of Snowdon. Moel Hebog is a quieter peak from Beddgelert, or you can walk down the valley towards Nantmor if the weather's not so good. We're currently planning a trip in July - campsites are thin on the ground in that area - we're also looking at some around Capel Curig, though most of them say "Tents & Dormobiles", rather quaintly.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

For a site next to a beach try here, we had a static on this site for 20 years. As you can see just a short walk to beach and a little further to village with pubs, restaurants and chippy. 

You can walk along cliff tops to the village which takes about half hour I would say. 

I believe you can also park on the car park over night at £5 a night, nothing else there though, loo's are open during the day but you are right next to beach. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
Lligwy - Tyn Rhos

1 March 2010 - 31 October 2010

This is a Listed Site (L). These range from large parks with bars, swimming pools and entertainment to small, quiet commercial sites. The Club cannot approve or recommend listed sites, these are simply provided to give you more choice. It's worth checking when booking as some sites offer members a discount on pitch fees.

Site Details

100yds from rd to beach. 11.5 acre site. Sloping.

Big Sites Book Reference: 114/192
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not all sloping, taken from CCC website.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Sites*

Riverside in Bettws y coed is excellent

Cei Bach in Newquay! views of the sea dont get much better. Good clubhouse and excellent food available

Pencelli Castle near Brecon excellent site immaculate hygeine and lovely pub 250 yds away on Mon to Brecon canal

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Love Betws-y-coed, Riverside is not the cheapest place but if you are a member of the CC they give a discount.

Found a great CC site on Anglesey, no loo block but only £10.10(low season a night)and a good half hour walk to the beach. Downhill - which obvioulsy means an uphill struggle on the way back. Cae Mawr - pub at entrance(ok) - parallel to a static site.

Barmouth have Hendre Mynach right close to the beach(walk through site - 10 mins and a good 20 min walk along prom to town. Recently changed hands

Dinas Dinlle caernarfon - Thornton Leisure, again not a cheapie, but very close to a beach(5 min walk). Not worth on a Bank hol as very expensive and minimum stay. Pool and clubhouse.

another in caernarfon if a member of CC is Coed Helen, 5 min walk to harbour and across bridge to the town. Club house and pool Have to book early as always full, alternatively if you have nerves of steel try phoning the day before to see if any cancellations

I have experience of all of these and like them all.

regards

KAren


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*help please newbie.....*

hi,

if you really want to be parked up by the sea,there is 2 places we use all the time,wild camping,parking,not sure what to call it,

first and most favaurite,beaumaris on the isle of anglesy,right on the front facing the mountains across the straits,watching the sun go down,it dosent get any better........ you pay for day parking,not a huge amount,and then it is a pound to park overnight,last time we were there the attendant came over,and i thought he was going to tell us to move,but he just told us to park back a bit as there was going to be a high tide,and it might come over the harbour wall, i always run across in my pjs and coat,to pay for another day,beautiful town lots of pubs,resturants,shops,etc,

second place,and almost as good,across the footbridge at caernarfon,not the van of course,you drive up to the road bridge,and then back to opposite the castle,next to a park,but again just watching the sea and sky.2 mins walk into the castle etc,but once over the bridge just you and maybe a couple of other vans.

great walks from both of these places,or just shopping,etc,and both places have toilets within 30 metres.

enjoy mags


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

If you dont mind overnighting in a car park, then try the car park opposite the Snowden Mountain Railway Station in Llanberis. You are allowed to stay overnight (cost you a tenner I think for 24hrs). No facilities of course. You can walk straight up Snowden from there. Also further along through the town there is a lakeside car park wher I believe you can overnight. 

For other sites try some of the CS/CL's. Why pay a premium price for a night when you can gat almost the same facilities at a fraction of the price and some lovely locations.

Enjoy

Pete


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Sites*



Sideways86 said:


> Riverside in Bettws y coed is excellent


Yes it is

BUT

be prepared for the early morning train that thunders by on the embankment next to one side of the site. At least when it's gone past you can snooze for an hour or so 'til it comes back the other way.

If you can get the Receptionist to book you a pitch on the other side of the site.

Beautiful setting, lovely walks, brilliant shower facilities, village centre with shoppage and cafeage about 3 minutes walk via the station, expensive site but worth it.

SDA


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*newbie off to Wales*

3 sites that we like in Wales are
Brynich at Brecon. Although not sure what changes have been made since it became a Caravan Club site

Hendre Mynach at Barmouth. Not sure if you can still take the short cut across the railway lines to the beach.

Shawsmead Caravan Club Site.Oakford.

Have fun.
Very close to Aberaeron and the Cardigan Bay coast.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi not been before but ,we are going to stay in july at Bwch yn uchaf.Llanuwchllyn bala gwynedd.Saw this in a practical motor home .Its a cs and has hardstanding,walking distance to village,river side location.They have a webb site,the owner sounds really friendly and helpfull.lin.


----------

